# IPhone sees stream device; iPad doesn't



## Gsettera (Oct 21, 2015)

My iPhone has no problem streaming from my TiVo stream. My iPad Air says no stream device can be found. iPad is iOS 9.1. Anybody else have this situation?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Do you have a Bolt? With the Bolt you have to make sure it's the TiVo selected at the top of it wont find it's streaming device.


----------



## Gsettera (Oct 21, 2015)

No, I just have a TiVo stream.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

They have to be on the same subnet and you have to be in your home to do the initial setup on each device.


----------



## Gsettera (Oct 21, 2015)

Both the iPhone and the iPad are on the same wireless network in my home. The iPad worked before 9.0 so I assume the difficulty is with some mismatch between the stream box and iOS. I have reinstalled the TiVo app, so I assume I have the latest ver on the iPad. Has no one else experienced this since iOS 9.0?


----------



## Gsettera (Oct 21, 2015)

Btw, TiVo online also has no problem (also wireless )


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Gsettera said:


> Both the iPhone and the iPad are on the same wireless network in my home. The iPad worked before 9.0 so I assume the difficulty is with some mismatch between the stream box and iOS. I have reinstalled the TiVo app, so I assume I have the latest ver on the iPad. Has no one else experienced this since iOS 9.0?


Works fine for me on iOS 9. Both on my iPhone 6S and my iPad Air.


----------

